# Sticker Material?



## Tabe (Sep 12, 2017)

If one is wanting to make their own stickers for a puzzle or mod, *specifically* what sticker material is best and where to get it?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 12, 2017)

The Cubicle uses Oracal 651 vinyl for regular shades and Oracal 6510 vinyl for the fluro shades. These can be found in various sites like eBay/Amazon/etc.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

